# Too late for pgr?



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I dont mind cutting 5-6 times a week so I was wondering if it's too late in the season to get the other positive effects of pgr. Also, I just put down another 3 tons of leveling sand. Thanks.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I sprayed my first round of PGR last weekend. It really put the brakes on the grass.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think it's ever too late to apply PGR to bermuda (unless it's dormant)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree. I sprayed PGR last night, and will continue to do so as long as the bermuda is actively growing. :thumbup:


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Agree. I sprayed PGR last night, and will continue to do so as long as the bermuda is actively growing. :thumbup:


Do you spray it every month?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Agree. I sprayed PGR last night, and will continue to do so as long as the bermuda is actively growing. :thumbup:
> ...


I usually spray in the 3-4 week window.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I usually spray in the 3-4 week window.


+1


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hownofter do you have to mow with PGR? So far I'm only mowing twice a week at 5/8th HOC and that's been fine. What are the other benefits of PGR? Sorry, I'm a total noob to PGR....


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

T-nex is on the way.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Hownofter do you have to mow with PGR? So far I'm only mowing twice a week at 5/8th HOC and that's been fine. What are the other benefits of PGR? Sorry, I'm a total noob to PGR....


I still mow 2-3 times a week at 1/2" HOC with PGR, but I think I would be mowing every other day without it. In your case, what you would probably notice is the twice a week cuts aren't quite as aggressive. Everyone's situation is a little different though.

Things like increased turf density and pre-stress conditioning are other positive benefits. Here are a couple sprigs I pulled last week. The one on the left is from my neighbor's yard and the ones on the right are from mine:


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

So am I understanding the dilution rate correctly? A half ounce per 1000 square feet...... doesn't matter how much water as long as I use all of the .5 oz solution every 10 X 100 section?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

M311att said:


> So am I understanding the dilution rate correctly? A half ounce per 1000 square feet...... doesn't matter how much water as long as I use all of the .5 oz solution every 10 X 100 section?


Correct. There is technically a range of rates for different Bermuda cultivars and mowing heights on the label, but 1/2 oz per thousand seems to be a popular rate among users here.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Ware, I've never used liquid before so I'll have to get a pump sprayer and try it out!! Any recommendations or will a regular pump sprayer get me started on the cheap? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Thanks Ware, I've never used liquid before so I'll have to get a pump sprayer and try it out!! Any recommendations or will a regular pump sprayer get me started on the cheap? Thanks for the info!!


A pump sprayer should work fine but how large or small is your lawn?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ware, I've never used liquid before so I'll have to get a pump sprayer and try it out!! Any recommendations or will a regular pump sprayer get me started on the cheap? Thanks for the info!!
> ...


My lawn is about 4200sqft


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

What kind of PGR does everyone prefer? I saw some on Amazon but I'm not sure what you guys are using.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Most if not all users here are using a variety of different brands but the AI is the same. Trinexapac-ethyl 11.3%


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Txmx583 said:
> ...


A backpack sprayer should be fine for that size of lawn, just make sure to calibrate it before spraying.

I think PGR only comes in a gallon size anymore so you will have to shop around for the best price but just make sure that the AI is the same and JN stated above.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Most if not all users here are using a variety of different brands but the AI is the same. Trinexapac-ethyl 11.3%


Awesome thanks!! :thumbup:


----------

